#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  2-я глава Гейгера

## Aleksey

Привет всем. Перевод части второй главы Гейгера "Литература пали"
http://www.ssu.samara.ru/~buddhist/pali/geiger2.zip
Надеюсь, Дмитрий напишет немного о Вимутти-магге - без этого данный раздел не будет закончен
Алексей

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Aleksey_ 
> Привет всем. Перевод части второй главы Гейгера "Литература пали"
> http://www.ssu.samara.ru/~buddhist/pali/geiger2.zip


Правка:

пост-каноническая — постканоническая
тесктам - текстам
не-художественная - нехудожественная
суб-комментарии - подкомментарии
доступна ещё - ещё доступна
старом сингальском - старосингальском
Аттхакатха par excellence  - главная Аттхакатха
инструкция на Питаку  - "наставления к Питаке"
Суттасамгаху - Суттасангаху
основываются на санскритском тексте - основываются на тексте на буддийском санскрите

Очевидно, «Вопросы Милинды» были переведены на пали уже на Цейлоне ранее середины 5-го века, поскольку Буддхагхоса постоянно цитирует это сочинение. - Палийский перевод был сделан на Цейлоне еще до Буддхагхосы, который регулярно его цитирует.

комментарий на Виная-питаку - комментарий к Виная-питаке

Кажется, что комментарии на Абхидхамму должны носить общее название Параматтхакатха - По-видимому, комментарии к Абхидхамме носили общее название Параматтхакатха

Комметарий - комментарий

в котором содержится история Будды в прошлых рождениях вплоть до освящения монастыря в роще Джеты в Саваттхи (т. е. до последнего рождения – А. Г.).  - в котором содержится жизнеописание Будды в его прошлых рождениях, и в последнем рождении вплоть до принесения ему в дар рощи Джета в Саваттхи.

но представляет общее достояние индийского духа (народа) Это доказывается - а представляет собой общенародное достояние Индии. Это доказывается, среди прочего, 

монахи и святые - монахи и праведники 

Дхаммапала (Dhammapaala), составивший комментарий, называемый - Дхаммапала (Dhammapaala) из Падаратиттхи (Padaratittha)Dсоставил комментарий под названием 

Параматха-манджуса  - Параматтха-маньджуса

также называемая Муккхаматтадипани - также называемую Мукхаматтадипани 




> Надеюсь, Дмитрий напишет немного о Вимутти-магге - без этого данный раздел не будет закончен


Кроме Вимуттимагги, в китайском переводе сохранилась Samantapasadika (Shan Tien Pi Po Sha), судя по всему, более ранний вариант, чем составленный Буддхагхосой,

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....0645#post30645

издан её перевод на английский by Bapat and Hirakawa.

Shanjianlu piposha (Samantapasadika), T.24.1462.706a-707a, trans. in R V. Bapat and A. Hirakawa, Shan-chien-p'i-po-sha; a Chinese version by Sanghabhadra of Samantapasadika (Poona: Bhandarkar Oriental Research Institute, 1970). 

Многое сохранилось в тибетских переводах (в том числе часть Вимуттимагги). Тхеравадинской литературе в тибетском каноне посвящена обширная статья Питера Скиллинга, 

Theravaadin Literature in Tibetan Translation (Peter Skilling)
Journal of the Pali Text Society, Vol. XIX, 1993 

которую я могу выслать.

Я уже вкратце рассказал о Вимуттимагге в треде: 
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....7913#post27913
Для краткой справки этого, наверное, достаточно.

----------


## Aleksey

Текст исправлен с учётом замечаний Дмитрия, добавлено приложение о Вимуттимагге. Я оставил субкомментарий - в какой-то степени это слово уже прижилось в русском языке, его использовали Островская, Исаева, может ещё кто. Забавно, но такое понятие встречается даже в госте по полиграфическим терминам.
Всего доброго
Алексей

----------

